# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour >  Tour Mộc Châu - Mai Châu khởi hành T7 hàng tuần ( chỉ 1.080.000 2N1Đ )

## duylh

*TOUR MỘC CHÂU MAI CHÂU*
*(2 ngày 1 đêm)
*


*NGÀY 01: HÀ NỘI - MỘC CHÂU (Ăn trưa, tối)* 
5h45: Xe và HDV của công ty đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn. 
6h00: Đoàn khởi hành đi Mộc châu. Ăn sáng tại nhà hàng trên đường đi (Hòa Bình) – tự túc 
Nghỉ chân ven đường ở Thung Khe, Thung Trắng, hồ Chân Tình chụp ảnh. 
12h00: Đoàn tới Mộc châu, nhận phòng nghỉ ở thị trấn Mộc Châu nghỉ ngơi, sau đó đoàn dùng bữa trưa. 
Chiều: Sau bữa trưa, quý khách đi thăm khu du lịch rừng thông Bản Áng với những rặng thông bát ngát in bóng lên hồ nước xanh trong. 
Sau đó quý khách thăm Hang Dơi- động Sơn Mộc Hương.
Tối: Ăn tối với với các món ăn đặc trưng. 
Sau bữa tối, đoàn tham gia đêm lửa trại. Nghỉ đêm tại nhà nghỉ. 

*NGÀY 02: MỘC CHÂU – MAI CHÂU - HÀ NỘI (Ăn sáng, trưa)* 
7h: Dậy sớm ăn sáng với bánh mỳ và sữa tươi Mộc Châu nguyên chất (hoặc phở gà thơm ngon). 
Sau bữa sáng, quý khách tới Nông Trường Đồi Chè. Quý khách sẽ được tìm hiểu về cuộc sống lao động tại nông trường chè Mộc Châu, lưu lại những tấm hình chụp xanh ngát giữa thảo nguyên đồi chè mênh mông. Đặc biệt hơn, trên đường đi tới đồi chè, quý khách sẽ được chiêm ngưỡng những đồng hoa cải trắng nở bạt ngàn. 

10h00: Quý khách lên xe đi về Mai Châu, Hòa Bình. 
Trưa*:* Quý khách dùng bữa trưa với các đặc sản dân tộc. Sau bữa trưa, quý khách nghỉ ngơi tại nhà sàn tập thể, thoáng mát, tiện nghi.
Chiều: Quý khách  xem biểu diễn nghệ thuật dân tộc, với những điệu múa uyển chuyển và đặc trưng của những chàng trai, cô gái người Thái.
Sau khi xem biểu diễn văn nghệ, quý khách tự do thăm quan bản Lác, bản Poom Cọng, tìm hiểu cuộc sống của đồng bào nơi đây, ngắm các cửa hàng bán đồ lưu niệm như khăn, dao, nỏ, khèn, đồ thổ cẩm, các trang phục của dân tộc Thái, Mường, Mông...
15h30: Quý khách lên xe về Hà Nội. Trên đường dừng chân ở đài quan sát, chụp ảnh toàn bộ thị trấn thung lũng Mai Châu tuyệt đẹp. Dừng chân tại đỉnh đèo Thung Khe để mua ngô, sản vật về làm quà. 
18h30: Kết thúc chuyến đi tốt đẹp.

*Giá tour trọn gói: 1,080,000 VNĐ/ khách
*Xem thêm các tour Hà Giang, hồ Ba Bể, Thác Bản Giốc, đảo Lý Sơn, Festival hoa Đà Lạt,  khởi hành dịp Tết Âm Lịch tại:  http://pystravel.com/event/tour-tet-...lich-2014.html


*LIÊN HỆ* 
*Lê Hồng Duy – 0972.653.240 ,  098.290.2620** 
Email:* lienhe@pystravel.com 
*Add:* Phòng 502A, tòa nhà M3M4, 91 Nguyễn Chí Thanh, Đống Đa, Hà Nội

----------


## duylh

Chúc cả nhà ngày mới vui vẻ !

----------


## phuong0212

mộc châu giờ naỳ đang trắng sắc mận đây, nhớ quá

----------


## duylh

nhớ thì lên đường thôi bạn còn chờ gì nữa xD

----------


## duylh

Ngày mới nắng lên nào ^^

----------


## duylh

ngày đã sang và mùa đã tươi  :Smile:

----------


## duylh

mộc châu đang mùa mận chín, sẽ là món quà ko thể thiếu trong chuyến đi này, cùng lên đường thôi nào !

----------


## duylh

chúc cả nhà ngày mới thật vui ^^

----------


## duylh

Nhớ ôi Tây Tiến cơm lên khói
Mai Châu mùa em thơm nếp xôi  :Smile:

----------


## duylh

lung linh là lên luôn ^^

----------


## duylh

chúc buổi tối vui vẻ ^^

----------


## duylh

Cuối tuần lên Mộc Châu trốn mưa nào ^^

----------


## duylh

Mộc Châu mùa hoa ban  :Smile:

----------


## duylh

Mộc Châu mùa mận cơm chín  :Smile:

----------

